# What grinder should i be considering?



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi,

I'm in need of guidance please!

So I currently have a Baratza virtuoso which I'm able to use alongside my Gaggia classic. It works but adjustability due to the stepped settings and retention leave much to be desired!

I've got a modest budget of £300 and have currently only really considered the Eureka Silenzio. There's nothing else out there I should consider is there?

also, would I end up kicking myself not stretching to the £360 price tag of a specialita with 55mm burrs? Vs the 50mm burrs on the silenzio.

I'll likely keep my virtuoso for aeropress and French press methods and the new grinder would exclusively be for espresso.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Pete4eyes

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/551-mazzer-royal-titanium-burrs-%C2%A3220-pickup-only-near-bury-st-edmunds-suffolk/?do=embedhttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/462-price-drop-mazzer-mini-on-demand-single-dose-coffee-grinder/?do=embed


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@DavecUK

Thanks for these options. Not sure if the benefit of the 64mm burrs would outweigh the negative of the noise and retention? I've never used either a mazzer or a eureka though so very naive to the downsides of both.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a Specialita and it's been great so far.

I can't comment on how good or not it is in comparison to others as I'm still an apprentice at this game, but I'd certainly recommend it from my limited experience.

I like the digital time setting for grind quantities on it.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a less than one year old Specialita which I'll be selling as soon as I can decide what my next grinder will be...I hate every single thing about it, but it was a temporary downgrade for me so take no notice of my moaning!


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@Waitforme thanks for the input! I single dose so a timer isn't a big deal for me but I like it all the same. I know the mignon stuff aren't designed for single dosing but ah well&#8230;

@FV75 ha! Ok. I suspect as you see the specialita as a downgrade that our perception of a grinder does not align. I've no clue of how good a grinder is that would warrant calling a specialita a downgrade. What you don't know&#8230; I'm coming from a second hand virtuoso so&#8230; but thank you.

I think a second hand mazzer would probably produce better grinds vs a mignon (mainly due to burr size) but at the detriment to the workflow and retention perhaps? Hmmm


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pete4eyes said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Thanks for these options. Not sure if the benefit of the 64mm burrs would outweigh the negative of the noise and retention? I've never used either a mazzer or a eureka though so very naive to the downsides of both.


 The royal is 83mm and you should notice significantly better results in the cup.

You can single dose with basic mods and retention is not a big deal, not much more than the mignon if at all if modified for single dosing.

As for noise I can't say as I've never had a Royal. I moved to an 83mm Ceado from a Mignon and it's actually quieter. It produces a very low quiet hum which I'm fairly certain is just the vibration going through the feet and into the worktop.....the only noise of note is when it grinds beans which likely isn't as loud as it sounds on camera and probably not a whole lot different to the Mignon but it will be over sooner.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@Rob1 my bad! I'm no even sure that the royal would fit under my kitchen cupboards though. My Gaggia classic only just fits.

Might hold off for a little while and see what else comes up on the forum second hand.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

The mazzers are great grinders,

Have a look at the solo grinder as you can add ssp burrs too.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Try and snag a Mazzer Major. 83mm burrs but in a smaller package. Excellent grinder.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

I appreciate the info all. Food for thought, for sure. I'll keep an eye out for a mazzer grinder that's been modded for single dosing. Definitely don't want one of these with a doser and what not. Otherwise that mini for sale could be a good option.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

this is mine, very little retention

View attachment 60028


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was apprehensive about the doser on the Ceado but it was actually a nice way of getting the coffee into the basket. OD isn't all it's cracked up to be when you have to redistribute. Anyway you could just get one of these too https://home-doserless.com/product/mazzer-robur-doserless-mod/


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@Cuprajake that does look smart. I did wonder what you'd settled with after a flurry of grinders for sale from yourself a while back.

@Rob1 that does look nice but is a good chunk of my budget. Can always be a future upgrade though.

Seems like I've been sold on trying to find a mazzer for not too much that won't take a lot of modification to have as I want it. Will start researching mazzers to understand all the options and sizes. Thanks all!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

you can find bargins, mine was a 2019 model and had the ti burrs was less than £300 add the ssp and its arguably and end game grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pete4eyes Have a look at this thread

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/62122-la-marzocco-linea-mini-compak-e8-redspeed-lots-of-extras-valuation/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=861004&embedComment=861004&embedDo=findComment#comment-861004

The grinder may be coming up very soon and at around £500 is an absolute snip....


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@dfk41 my budget most definitely won't stretch to that unfortunately. But thank you for thinking of me


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@Cuprajake this the type of thing you were talking about? Major either ssp burrs? What's your thoughts on the comment around the pours looking terrible and possibly not working for dark roasts?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/560-mazzer-major-with-ssp-burr-set/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Pete4eyes @Cuprajake gave you some good advice, if you don't like the SSP burrs, I am sure you can sell them for far more than the cost of OEM replacement burrs.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

not to mention that is a bloody bargin.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

if he needs something smaller

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/566-rocket-faustino-grinder-as-new/?do=embed


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> if you don't like the SSP burrs, I am sure you can sell them for far more than the cost of OEM replacement burrs.


 @Pete4eyes FYI, I'm including a set of nearly new OEM burrs with the listed Mazzer Major (I do need to update the listing), so you could quite easily swap them out to see which you prefer.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Sorry all, my hesitation is simply a matter of budget. I'm mostly battling with the guilt of my wife thinking the budget is £200 whilst I know it to be £300  I'm sure I'm not the only one that's been there - just means I'm hard pressed to push the budget further. I'd love to make an offer on this major but it's a 4 hour round trip from near Accrington to Leicester and over budget. Despite being a likely bargain, sorry @Jomo04

I appreciate the advice @DavecUK & @Cuprajake (and others!) you've successfully managed to move the goal post from a Eureka Silenzio.

Think I need to hang fire and revisit the budget.


----------

